# Panacur



## jimjam1977 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi everyone
Anyone know of a reputable website that sells panacur 10% suspension?? And also that doesn't cost an arm and a leg ..
Cheers


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Try www.vetuk.co.uk I think they have it. Depending on how much you need and what for it may also be worth having a chat to your vet as if you only need a small amount they can measure you some out and charge you for what you use rather than having to folk out for a whole bottle. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

What reps it for? You are better with 2.5% for smaller reps but vet advice is essential for safe dosage unless your clued up on the stuff. Panacur wont eradicate parasite loads on its own. You need a rigerous disinfection regime in conjunction with it. Apologies if you already know this.


----------



## Varanaman (Apr 13, 2007)

*Panacur [Fenbendazole]*

Fenbendazole suspension has a horrible bitter taste  - a more acceptable medication is Apple & Cinnamon flavour Panacur Horse Paste.









Write to the BHS Education Committee at [email protected] and request the *Fenbendazole Information and Dosing Chart*.

This works out how much to give a reptile by body weight.
:2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977 (Apr 30, 2009)

Varanaman said:


> Fenbendazole suspension has a horrible bitter taste  - a more acceptable medication is Apple & Cinnamon flavour Panacur Horse Paste.
> image
> 
> Write to the BHS Education Committee at [email protected] and request the *Fenbendazole Information and Dosing Chart*.
> ...




Hi thanks for your advice and to all of the others who added too..
It's for a bearded dragon 
I were told for 10% suspension that it were 0.5ml per kg
And for 2.5 % suspension it were 2.0ml per kg :whistling2::notworthy:


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

I use 10% 6monthly and never have problems with parasites so can't recommend it enough it's never had any ill effects on any rep i've used it for (including snakes) I actually just got it from [email protected] wasn't a bad price I guess but couldn't get it online without jumping through hoops.


----------



## jimjam1977 (Apr 30, 2009)

liz200898 said:


> I use 10% 6monthly and never have problems with parasites so can't recommend it enough it's never had any ill effects on any rep i've used it for (including snakes) I actually just got it from [email protected] wasn't a bad price I guess but couldn't get it online without jumping through hoops.


Thanks I'll have a look today


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I am curius as to why you don't buy it from the vets?

I do mine every 6 months as a precaution and it only costs about 30p a dose.


----------



## Varanaman (Apr 13, 2007)

Vets usually charge a "consultation fee" as well as charging, sometimes at vastly inflated prices, for medicines that they sell.

A 24 gram tube of Panacur Horse Paste [18.75%] costs around £8.60
This is enough to treat 45 kilo (45,000 grams) of live animal by weight :2thumb:

The 10% oral solution costs around £15.00 for 100 ml and will treat treat 100 kilo of animal but, as previously stated, the liquid suspension tastes horrible and unless administered by oesophageal tube stresses the animal or makes them spit it out.

My personal preference is to use the flavoured paste.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Varanaman said:


> Vets usually charge a "consultation fee" as well as charging, sometimes at vastly inflated prices, for medicines that they sell.
> 
> A 24 gram tube of Panacur Horse Paste [18.75%] costs around £8.60
> This is enough to treat 45 kilo (45,000 grams) of live animal by weight :2thumb:
> ...


That horse paste 18.5% looks far too strong as most vets use either 5% or 2.5% for bearded dragons.

If your vet charges you a consultation fee everytime you need wormer then you need to find a new vet. 

Administering the panacur liquid from the vets is really easy and if unsure the vet would show you how to do it.


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

I will try the paste next time I think thanks for that.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

There is a reason Panacur comes in different strengths and formats. The small animal mixturr is ideal for reps and easily administered. It is also much easier to accurately calculate the specific dosage the animal requires. Our herp specialist vet also deals with equines. However for small reptiles she prescribes the small animal 2.5% solution. Im pretty sure she uses the horse stuff for what its designed for...horses.


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Varanaman said:


> Fenbendazole suspension has a horrible bitter taste  - a more acceptable medication is Apple & Cinnamon flavour Panacur Horse Paste.
> image
> 
> Write to the BHS Education Committee at [email protected] and request the *Fenbendazole Information and Dosing Chart*.
> ...


Thanks for sending you're a star!


----------

